# How to disable WCG screensaver?



## BUCK NASTY (May 16, 2009)

Does anyone know how to disable the screensaver?


----------



## WhiteLotus (May 16, 2009)

Change it like a normal screen saver.


----------



## 123bob (May 17, 2009)

WhiteLotus said:


> Change it like a normal screen saver.



Yup, what he said.  It's a choice in control panel.


----------

